# 03 400 4x4 jetting need help



## love2wheelie (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking for any input. I have a artic cat 400 4x4 manual that has a 3in snorkel an that was bought in Louisiana then brought to Idaho. The darn thing isn't running right. I know I need different jets but were to start I don't know. When I cover the snorkel a little it wants to run better but that makes it a little hard to ride. I am at 3000 feet roughly. I have talked to the a/c dealer an they for some reason are stumped/unable to get me the numbers for the stock jetting at this altitude. An the other thing is that I have to have the choke on when wanting to ride. It won't idle when choke is off. Any an all help is really appreciated. Thanks Mark the newb


----------



## bilzer07 (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like the carb is dirty / gummed up. I would try a good healthy dose of Seafoam in the tank to see if that might clean it up. If not, time to take the carb off and give it a good cleaning. The gas we have to use today fouls up stuff in a hurry. I run all the gas out of my carb before it sits around and that has helped. I reguarly use seafoam and marvel mystery oil in the gas tank.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

3in is just too much for a 400. go back with 2in unless you have a timing advance. as for a technique for jetting, start with the pilot jet. this will control start to 1/4 throttle, the main jet will be for 1/4 - 3/4 throttle, and the float needle will be for 3/4-full throttle. once you play with it enough it should pull hard all the way through without busting up anywhere.


----------

